# [RED-XORG-ALSA]Múltiples problemas con Gentoo LiveDVD 10

## phyro

ACTUALICÉ los datos:

Tengo múltiples problemas para instalar Gentoo LiveDVD 10 (amd64).

Con respecto a la red, no levanta ni por ethernet ni por USB(ya probé net-setup sin éxito).

Con respecto a las X, levanta, pero no me muestra la imagen. O sea, veo la pantalla como una consola, el mouse funciona(ya que cuando lo muevo, se mueve un cuadradito en blanco), pero no hace nada más. Al volver a intentar levantar las X, da error de que no encuentra "/dev/agpgart". Aquí les paso el log de Xorg:

http://phyro.pastebin.com/m4dad11c7

Y para el ALSA, mientras va cargando el sistema, también se queja de que no encuentra el módulo.

Creí que los módulos se levantaban con modprobe, pero me da un error, por ejemplo, al querer levantar el módulo i915, sucede lo siguiente:

modprobe i915

i2c_core: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

output: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

thermal_sys: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

backlight: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

video: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

i2c_algo_bit: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

drm: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

i915: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

FATAL: Error inserting i915(/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): Invalid module format

Intenté bootear con UNetbootin, y me sucedían estos problemas. Grabé en un DVD a la imagen, y seguían sucediendo. Chequé el md5 de la imagen, y es correcto.

Les paso el lspci(desde Sabayon Linux):

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

Gracias desde ya por la ayuda, y espero que este hilo no haya sonado como una queja ni nada así  :Razz:  .

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

¿Los Live de Gentoo no habían dejado de tener soporte? abandonaron el proyecto ¿no?

Mejor sigue la guía para los otros tipos de instalación.

Saludos.

----------

## phyro

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Los Live de Gentoo no habían dejado de tener soporte? abandonaron el proyecto ¿no?
> 
> Mejor sigue la guía para los otros tipos de instalación.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Ni idea, pero hace unos días sacaron, por el aniversario 10 de Gentoo, un nuevo LiveDVD. Podría seguir la instalación del handbook, pero no logro que reconozca la conexión a internet...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pero no se suponía que el livedvd ese no tiene instalador?

En fin, antes que la conexión a internet, te reconoce la placa de red? Y por que medio se supone que deberías poder conectarte a internet?

Salud!

----------

## phyro

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Pero no se suponía que el livedvd ese no tiene instalador?
> 
> En fin, antes que la conexión a internet, te reconoce la placa de red? Y por que medio se supone que deberías poder conectarte a internet?
> 
> Salud!

 

Ni idea, no leí en ningún lado eso  :Razz:  .

Y parece que no me reconoce la placa de red, ya que cuando trato de levantar eth0 con "ifconfig eth0 up" no hay caso... No sé en que log debo fijarme para saber efectivamente si me está detectando la placa o no.

Tengo un módem Aztech DSL 600 EU, que tiene tanto conexión ethernet como por USB. En ninguno de los dos casos funciona.

Además, en el minimal CD de Gentoo 2008 de 32 bits, funciona perfecto(booteado en un CD). En el minimal CD de Gentoo 2008 de 64 bits, NO funciona la red(booteo mediante un pendrive usando UNetbootin).

----------

## pelelademadera

ifconfig q te reporta?

proba con dhcpcd eth0

----------

## phyro

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> ifconfig q te reporta?
> 
> proba con dhcpcd eth0

 

ifconfig solo muestra a lo. Al hacer "ifconfig eth0 up", sigue sin aparecer. Y como no aparece en ifconfig eth0, menos me toma dhcpd(creo haberlo probado ya).

Saludos.

Edit:Ahora me doy cuenta que dhcpcd no es lo mismo que dhcpd. Mañana probaré si funciona o no.

Saludos y gracias  :Wink:  .

----------

## phyro

Disculpen la demora  :Razz:  :

ifconfig solo muestra a lo.

dhcpcd eth0

eth0 dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

eth0: read_interface: No such device

Si hago "ifconfig eth0 up",sale:

eth0: ERROR while gettint interface flags: No such device

Si hago dmesg(o dmesg|less o dmesg|more) sale una lista de modulos(creo que son modulos) diciendo lo mismo de:

disagrees about version of symbol module_layout 

Pero aparecen otros modulos(o lo que fueren) :S.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me temo que no voy a poder ayudarte, nunca he visto el livedvd ese, pero evidentemente por algún motivo, el kernel no reconoce la placa de red en cuestión.

Usa:

```
~ # lspci | grep Ethernet
```

Para saber con que placa de red estamos lidiando. A lo mejor con ese dato, alguien que haya usado el dvd ese puede darte una mano.

También pega la salida de:

```
~ # lsmod
```

Si lo que estás intentando es instalar Gentoo, en ese caso cualquier otro cd/dvd/ditribución de linux instalada en otra partición sirve para instalar Gentoo desde allí, solo es cuestión de seguir el handbook. Yo en particular, últimamente instalo Gentoo booteando System Rescue CD por si te interesa probar.

Salud!

----------

## phyro

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Me temo que no voy a poder ayudarte, nunca he visto el livedvd ese, pero evidentemente por algún motivo, el kernel no reconoce la placa de red en cuestión.
> 
> Usa:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

Esto desde Sabayon Linux.

Y sino, probaré lo que me decís. Gentoo es rolling release? Como que vengo de Debian y derivados y mucho no me ubico  :Razz:  . Por lo que si yo uso para instalar la 2008, tendría el software actualizado, o para actualizar desde los repositorios? O tendría directamente software desactualizado en los repositorios?.

Gracias!

Edit:

http://phyro.pastebin.com/m3c37531d

Ahí esta "lsmod" pero me estaba acordando que estaba usando el modem como USB  :Razz:  . Así que quizás no vale la pena  :Razz:  . Ya probaré la instalación desde otra partición, como me dijiste. Gracias  :Wink:  .

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nunca había escuchado el termino "rolling release" pero según la wikipedia si.

Gentoo en si no es una distribución linux propiamente dicha si no el conjunto de herramientas para construir una, con lo que lo único necesario es otra distribución linux funcionando previamente desde la cual bootear para hacer bootstrap o chroot y seguir el handbook.

Te conectas a internet usando un modem USB? Entonces con la placa de red nada que ver  :Very Happy: .

Que hay en la otra punta del modem USB, ADSL o 3G?

Salud!

----------

## phyro

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Nunca había escuchado el termino "rolling release" pero según la wikipedia si.
> 
> Gentoo en si no es una distribución linux propiamente dicha si no el conjunto de herramientas para construir una, con lo que lo único necesario es otra distribución linux funcionando previamente desde la cual bootear para hacer bootstrap o chroot y seguir el handbook.
> 
> Te conectas a internet usando un modem USB? Entonces con la placa de red nada que ver .
> ...

 

Es un modem USB y ethernet  :Razz:  . Justo que en ese momento estaba probandolo por USB XD, pero tambien probe antes con ethernet y nada  :Razz:  . Es ADSL.

Igual, voy a seguir la instalación desde Sabayon. Una duda, descargué el paquete desde Sabayon llamado mirrorselect(para saber que mirror elegir), es lo mismo que para Gentoo? Y sino, que mirror debería elegir?(siempre tengo problemas que da error XD)

Gracias desde ya  :Smile:  .

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No tengo ni idea de cuales son los mirrors que usa sabayon, pero por lógica siempre hay que tratar de elegir uno cercano a tu ubicación actual. 

Eso en la teoría. En la práctica descargo mas rápido desde servidores de USA o Canada que desde los de Argentina.

Ultimamente ni me fijo en esa variable y dejo que portage elija un mirror cualquiera aleatoriamente...

Salud!

----------

## phyro

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> No tengo ni idea de cuales son los mirrors que usa sabayon, pero por lógica siempre hay que tratar de elegir uno cercano a tu ubicación actual. 
> 
> Eso en la teoría. En la práctica descargo mas rápido desde servidores de USA o Canada que desde los de Argentina.
> 
> Ultimamente ni me fijo en esa variable y dejo que portage elija un mirror cualquiera aleatoriamente...
> ...

 

Claro, pero en el handbook me dice que tengo que definir esa variable antes de intentar de actualizar portage. Pero no tengo ese comando cuando hago chroot, ni antes. Entonces no sé que mirror elegir. O también hace eso portage?

----------

## pepebotella

 *phyro wrote:*   

> Con respecto a la red, no levanta ni por ethernet ni por USB(ya probé net-setup sin éxito).
> 
> Con respecto a las X, levanta, pero no me muestra la imagen. O sea, veo la pantalla como una consola, el mouse funciona(ya que cuando lo muevo, se mueve un cuadradito en blanco), pero no hace nada más. Al volver a intentar levantar las X, da error de que no encuentra "/dev/agpgart". 

 

buenas...ya eso de que no levanta las 'X's' como que se ha hecho cronico en los dc's y dvd's...yo digo una cosa: si compro un dc de los que venden las tiendas pinguino(linux cd,osdisc.com,etc) y me sale con que NO levanta las x's que se hace en ese caso? reclamar? o es que los vivo dc's que venden en las tiendas SI salen buenos(levantan las X's)  :Question:   :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *phyro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Claro, pero en el handbook me dice que tengo que definir esa variable antes de intentar de actualizar portage. Pero no tengo ese comando cuando hago chroot, ni antes. Entonces no sé que mirror elegir. O también hace eso portage?

 

Si no se especifica ningún mirror, al menos en Gentoo (no sabría decirte como lo hacen los de sabayon), portage elige uno al azar del pool de servidores.

Estuve leyendo y parece ser que Sabayon y Gentoo comparten una parte de los servidores de réplica y divergen en otros, así que mejor va a ser que preguntes en los foros de Sabayon por las dudas.

PD: Solo por curiosidad, podrías pegar el /etc/make.conf de sabayon? Quiero ver como compilan. La última vez que probé y de esto hace ya un par de años, usaban i486-pc-linux-gnu como chost...

Salud!

----------

## phyro

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *phyro wrote:*   
> 
> Claro, pero en el handbook me dice que tengo que definir esa variable antes de intentar de actualizar portage. Pero no tengo ese comando cuando hago chroot, ni antes. Entonces no sé que mirror elegir. O también hace eso portage? 
> 
> Si no se especifica ningún mirror, al menos en Gentoo (no sabría decirte como lo hacen los de sabayon), portage elige uno al azar del pool de servidores.
> ...

 

Entonces voy a dejar que portage se encargue de eso  :Razz:  .

Aquí te paso el /etc/make.conf de Sabayon Linux 5.0 con KDE 4(versión de 64 bits):

```
phyro@phyro ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example                       

USE="-oss -branding voice weather -esd xine mp3 gnutls cups ppds foomatic-db alsa \       

hal gimpprint freetype X unicode kde rdesktop pda zeroconf wifi lm_sensors ieee1394 logitech-mouse xinerama \

bluetooth irda sms quotas dvb xprint dvd theora ogg a52 kdeenablefinal win32codecs matroska v4l xvid network dvdread fame \

svg ffmpeg nsplugin wmf 7Zip visualization accessibility css audiofile artswrappersuid musicbrainz \                       

gphoto2 povray scanner musepack dvdr jack new-login kerberos dbus firefox acpi pcmcia openexr rar dri aac \                

fat hfs jfs xfs ntfs reiserfs cjk cdda dts imap flash jabber msn yahoo icq irc lj aim bidi rss dxr3 \                      

cairo sysfs xpm nptl nptlonly gs lzo mjpeg mmx speex slp fftw real joystick xvmc v4l2 cpudetection \                       

extramodules mail -apm config_wizard dga lcd chm gcj ipod flac avahi \                                                     

stream live kdehiddenvisibility tiff usb kipi aiglx musicbrainz x264 pulseaudio \                                          

x264 dv lame mp3rtp udev cdr dvi libnotify bzip2 aalib mng startup-notification openal jingle gsm dbox2 cddb -beagle -gnome -evo -mono -eds                                                                                                                     

opengl sdl png gif gtk qt4 qt3support xcb tracker mozdevelop inotify xulrunner -kdeprefix -arts -qt3 policykit bash-completion gmp acl"                                                                                                                         

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"                                                                                                

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="es"                                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_NICENESS="8"                                                                                                            

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"                                                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-s -j3"                                                                                                               

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/config/kdm /etc"                                                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/skel"                                                                                                 

FEATURES="parallel-fetch collision-protect"                                                                                     

LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa serial"                                                                                          

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/lib/entropy/logs                                                                                               

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn info log"                                                                                            

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x darla20 darla24 emu10k1 gina20 gina24 hdsp hdspm ice1712 indigo indigoio layla20 layla24 mia mixart mona pcxhr rme32 rme96 sb16 sbawe sscape usbusx2y vx222 usb-usx2y"

CAMERAS="agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica_qm150 panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11 adc65 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 konica largan lg_gsm mars mustek pccam300 pccam600 ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra smal sonix soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://130.59.10.35/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://212.219.56.139/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse void"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeonhd"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed"

# Icecream setup

PREROOTPATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/usr/lib/icecc/bin"
```

Gracias por todo che  :Smile:  .

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias, y no hay por que che   :Wink: 

Salud!

PD: Alguien sabe que hace el switch -s que le pasan a gcc en MAKEOPTS?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Alguien sabe que hace el switch -s que le pasan a gcc en MAKEOPTS?

 

man make :

 *Quote:*   

> -s   Modo de operación silencioso; no muestra las órdenes que se están ejecutando

 

no funciona con todos los paquetes que yo sepa.

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias gringo, debería haber visto el manual...   :Embarassed: 

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

que no fuenciona es q da errores, o es que no anda el modo silencioso?

yo generalmente uso --quiet en el emerge y fue...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Gracias gringo, debería haber visto el manual...

 

nada hombre  :Wink: 

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> que no fuenciona es q da errores, o es que no anda el modo silencioso?

 

simplemente no funciona el modo silencioso.

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> yo generalmente uso --quiet en el emerge y fue...

 

si, en caso de que se busque una salida silenciosa yo tb. recomendaría -q de portage.

saluetes

----------

